# New 12' Okuma Solaris Surf Rod????????



## Big T (May 10, 2002)

I have a new 12' Okuma Solaris rod w/ a Okuma EB 80 Baitrunner on it. I went and did some Cobia fishing this weekend, I was only throwing 6oz plus bait but to me it wasn't sailing the way I thought it would. By the way I have 20# Sufix on it. Is there something that I am doing wrong. I also have an 11' Penn Rod with a Shimano 6000 Stradic and it cast like a dream, Throwing 6oz and Bait. Also has 20# Sufix.

WHAT's THE PROBLEM??????????????????????


----------



## Big T (May 10, 2002)

I forgot to inform you guys and Gals, I am running 50# Shock.


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Big T,

A friend picked up a 12 footer for me in the OBX. I used it for the first time last night. I thought it was a very nice rod. I was fishing with my Solaris and my 12 foot Tica. For the money, the Solaris can't be beat. I was throwing 5 oz plus bait. My reels are spooled up with 12lb tight line. My friend was also using Solaris rods, 12 footers. He was casting I would say 450 feet plus. My arm got tired both times I reeled in for him.


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

You probably just need more practice.I have the 12' solaris also and sometimes it will cast forever and then I feel other times it won't do what I want it to. Using the same line, same weight with different results. It has to be my inconsistency. Patience and practice is all can suggest.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi All,

If you cast with one speed the rod will not load properly. You need to build-up the speed progessively to store energy in the butt before you release the line. IF YOU SNATCH THE ROD, IT WILL NOT LOAD! Start the cast slow and let the energy build. Over time your speed and distance will increase. It won't be long before your cast is faster. It will still feel slow and relaxed to you because you will have total control over the rod and reel. This weekend I plan to take my Solaris to the Eastern Shore of Maryland for Stingrays.


----------



## Big T (May 10, 2002)

*Where On the Eastern Shore.*

Ranger,

Where and when are you talking about going this weekend. Maybe I can sneak out and join you. It's going to be so many people at my house I don't even think they will miss me. Give me a heads up.


----------



## FLATLINE JAMES (Dec 30, 2002)

*Tony*

Tony,

Since ive fished with you ive take everything in strive. I think i got you straight on the knots to tie and the hooks to use etc etc. I dont think you had a problem casting considering we had the wind working against us. I guess next time we fish i can show you acouple of different casting styles. Other than that i think your doing fine. The only thing i think you need practice on is fighting fish. I wasnt there to coach you when you bowed up!! But next time ill be there. James


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Big T,

We have not decided on the details. However, if you want Croakers, Blues, and Rays I'd suggest Terrapin Park (Queen Annes County), Choptank and Romancoke. Eastern Bay is loaded with Rays, Blues and Croakers. Our final selection will be based on weather patterns, etc. For example, if we have a big rain the rivers are going to be too stained. If we expect rain, we'll fish near our cars. Sometimes we pick a location depending on wind direction and speed. For Rays I fish around bait fish or crab pots to take advantage of the chum effect in the water. I'll try to keep you postedif I'm near a computer when we make the final plans.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "FLATLINE JAMES",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Big T,

I'm still waiting to see where and if we are doing any fishng this weekend. We plan is to go on Saturday.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Big T,

I couldn't get to a computer last week and I did have your number to call you. The good news is that Mark Edwards is palnning on fishing at Sandy Point Sate Park sometime next week. Since he holds the current US spinning reel record you are invited to join us that evening. Send me an direct or private email if you want me to call you. You can also send Mark an email directly. He is a great guy. I hope you'll be able to make it when the time comes.


----------

